# stone in weight gained!



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hello all. 

i know this is the wrong place to post this but dont know where else to post.  

i weighed myself last nite and realise i have put on a stone in weight....i hadnt noticed which is the worst thing (or denile  !). but would like to start to get this off.....just wondered if anyone had any tips?  

i dotn think i eat that much to be hoenst, i dont snack, eat 3 meals a day (admit wine is a downfall for me), and try to do fitness (shin splints has knocked me out of the running scene for a while). 

just wondered if anyone had any tips for loosing that extra bit of weight....?

PS: modifed to say, this has to be done as just checked on line and im classed as overweight and BMI too high.


----------



## Sammi11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Kitten

i can totally sympathise. i have gained a stone and a quarter since starting IVFs, and i haven't even been overeating, well, not since the IVFs which ended 7 months ago!! and i walk to work and back everyday (40mins each way). do you think all the meds slow the metabolism or is it just being over 35, and refusing to get a gym membership. i lost the first quarter of a stone fairly easily, but now it seems impossible. i have not been over weight before.

Sammi x


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Kitten and Sammi

I gained around 9lbs with each of my IVF cycles. The best way I found of shifting it was to join weightwatchers online - like you I didn't snack between meals and had a healthy diet - lots of fruit and veg. 

I measured and counted what I ate - I ended up cutting down on bread, as well as, measuring rice, potatoes, pasta - as although I thought I was being healthy I probably had a little to generous a portion of these.

Karenanna xxx


----------



## clogs (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi 

I have gained 1 stone 4lbs in a month and still waiting for misccarriage to add insult to serious weight gain. I have lost a great deal of wait before just switching to this sort of diet and the joy is you are not hungry

Wake up have a cup of hot water with lemon

Breakfast fruit as much as you want banana, berries, peaches etc

Lunch salads including bean salads, wholegrain rice or pasta salad

Evenings fish, white meat and red meat once a week with loads of veg you can eat new potatoes once a week and also pitta wholemeal once or twice a week.

This really works and you won't go hungry

Cx


----------



## Sammi11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Clogs,

I am really sorry about your mc hon, I really feel for you. 
Your diet sounds good - several people have said about the hot water with lemon thing in the morning, esp good for the liver i have read. i will give it a go. 

Kitten, Karenanna - i know that cutting out wheat really helps - shame its all so tasty! in the past i only had wheat in the morning and not after midday - think that made a big difference.

i'll see how i go

xx Sammi


----------



## clogs (Feb 26, 2009)

Sammi


Trust me I am a carb queen and the wholewheat and just limiting to wholewheat bread a couple of times works wonders. Strangely, I am not struggling on the wine at the moment but have started smoking three a day which is not a good combo with all those hormones I say.


My jeans are so tight, but hey my skin is even feeling tight with recent weight gain!!!!


Good luck Cxx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

ooooo im a bread freak to! have it with everything, maybe thats my downfall! haha. 

thanks for all your tips. will take them all on board.

have joined the sainsburys diet thing online, least i can see how many calories im eating a day which means it actually registers in my head and not by passing it!


----------

